# Half-Life 2 Won't Start!



## PurelyCanadian (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi, I purchased HL2 about three months ago. I played it quite a bit, and for the beginning it ran fine. Then after a week or two, it wouldn't start. It would say it was "Preparing To Launch", then it would just flash the screen and not start at all. So I went online to find solutions and I found that some people had this problem. What they did was edit the startup so that it started in 800x600 resolution. 

I did this, and it started fine for a while. I would have to start it, then make it bigger and load my game. After loading my game all the numbers on the display (ammunition, health, etc.) were all screwed up, like half missing. When I changed the resolution and then changed it back, they were fine.

All of this was a pain but it still allowed me to get the game running normal once I was in. Now HL2 won't start at all. I really want to finish the game, but if vALVE is making programming this crappy I won't be looking to buy another game of theirs. Fun game once it actually starts though...

Any help would be great.

Thanks,
Matt.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have a run through the follow these steps first link in my sig.if nothing there helps post back.


----------



## PurelyCanadian (Oct 3, 2006)

Nothing there helps, I've already tried that. I have tried to get the latest driver for NVidea but it wouldn't install, so I just reinstalled the one I have on here. I don't have time at the moment because I have to go to work, but later tonight I'll try reinstalling it. I can't remember if I've done that already.


----------



## chimpinator (May 6, 2007)

I had the same problem. In the launch options i used " -console" which saved it all for me.


----------



## darkrage369 (Aug 19, 2007)

I got the exact same problem but this ones different i got the latest stuff and everything but no go


----------



## Elarithon (Jan 9, 2008)

I have the same problem, but with half life source too. I tried reinstalling the half life(both) but still nothing. Tommorow i'll reinstall everything (steam, HL2...) and then try again if i dont find a sollution by then.:sigh:


----------



## Elarithon (Jan 9, 2008)

I think i got it! I was searchin around on steams tech support and i found an interesting line. Follow these steps: go to the properties in steam and then click on launch options. Add this line: -autoconfig and run the game. Hope it works for you!ray::smile:


----------

